# Have We forgotten?....Sept. 11



## 1feral1 (9 Jun 2004)

Here is an interesting link which was sent to me by my GF yesterday. Some of you may have seen this before, I have,   but take a minute to have a look. http://members.cox.net/classicweb/Heroes/heroes.htm

With the almost 3000 innocent people who were killed on the S11 attacks in 2001, it was not all Americans, but Canadians, Britons, Australians, Kiwis, South Africans, and from many other countries. Just people like you and me, at their jobs, trying to make a buck and live life as we all do.

I remember where I was that day. Here in Australia on the east coast, it was 2245 on Tuesday night when we got the first word. My GF and I stayed up all night long watching FoxNews. Where were you?

With the 3rd anniversary fast approaching of this tragic event, maybe take the time to remember what its all about. Lets hope that we can prevent another attack no matter how small.

Soldier on!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Jun 2004)

The quote (going from memory) " if there must be trouble, let it be in my day, so my child may have peace." I guess that sums it up doesnt it. I gotta get to the unit. Have a safe and happy day wherever you are.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## winchable (9 Jun 2004)

I was sitting in the office at my highschool when someone came in and said 
"Man.. have you been watching the news? The US got attacked, it's like world war 3 out there."

I actually thought he was just exagerating, or making stuff up to be a jerk, so I went to Gym class to be honest.
The seriousness of the situation sunk in when an announcement was made and all  that.
So I went home for the rest of the day and watch CNN...
I remember getting this really empty and worried feeling, sort of knowing (Obviously) that the world was NEVER going to be "Normal" for a long time.

After a few days I solidified the plans I had always had, that of joining the military (Although they have change slightly since, IE which military)
My grandfather fought in Europe, my Father fought in a stalemate and it looks like I've had my place decided.

No ones really ever forgotten I don't think...


----------



## Tpr.Orange (9 Jun 2004)

How can i forget....


I was at home getting ready to leave for my philosophy class at York U. My mom shouted oh my god and i ran in too see if she was ok. and to my complete shock I watched as the second plane hit the world trade center. 

We shall never forget.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jun 2004)

I was in bosnia surfing the net (army.ca among the sites) when a friend messaged me on msn and told me. Went to the common room and watched the second plane hit the tower  ( live) then we went on alert and got all geared up.


----------



## Coyote43D (9 Jun 2004)

I was in a School Indoc Day, when the Commandants cell phone rang and he went outside to answer it, when he came back in he told us that a plane had just flown into the World Trade Center.


----------



## Smoothbore (9 Jun 2004)

I was at home, on the computer when I got a call from my dad at work, who told me to turn on the TV. I turned to CNN and was literally stunned because at the moment they were displaying an image of a gaping and smoldering hole in the WTC. I was shocked, 20 minutes later the second plane hit, but when the towers collapsed I just couldn't believe it, time slowed down for me at that moment.


----------



## MG34 (9 Jun 2004)

I will always remember it,I was in the OPS Bunker at Camp Ziouani Golan Heights,Israel,pretty long day and night spent in the OPS Bunker that day


----------



## rcr (9 Jun 2004)

I was in my High School Communications class and I remember the teacher walked into the class and while taking attendance asked if anyone else had seen the plane fly into the World Trade Center.  I figured it had just been a Cessna or another small aircraft that had accidently smashed into one of the towers from the way she said it.  When I sat down in front of one the computers to continue an assignment I went to Cnn.com and saw the story, and by that point the second plane had just hit.  I was in shock and remember leaving school early and my father and I listening to Bush's address that night on the radio in his car.  It's not something i'll ever forget.


----------



## K. Ash (9 Jun 2004)

I was in school...(college). A friend of mine's mom was in New York (near the WTC) at the time . And he was pretty concerned, needless to say. 

It was a sad day, I was not there...but god dammit I will never forget!


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jun 2004)

It was a nice warm spring day, and a nice calm evening here down under on 11 Sep 01, and my Regiment was getting ready to deploy the 'Main1' by RAAF C130J to Shoalwater Bay up in the tropics. I was at home, and Nancy (my live in GF) and I were settling into a routine weekday night. We were getting ready to hit the rack for the night, as it was nearly 2300 AEST.

The 9 Network on the TV had a brief newsflash. We thought a commuter jet had somehow lost control (remember the B25 vs the Empire State Bldg in the 1940s). I changed freqs to FoxNews, and said to Nancy lets see whats going on. So as we seen the the pics of the first tower a blaze, Nancy and I watched almost in disbelief as the 2nd jet hit the second tower a few minutes later. I knew then that this was deliberate, and something very dark and sinister was taking place. It was almost like on of those disaster movies, but this time it was for real and of all things, live. It was later on the we saw both towers fall, live, being aired worldwide. My heart sank as I knew there would be much loss of life.

I left for the unit the next morning with no sleep. The raunchy ole b&w TV in our tea room was on all day, and we did not get much done at all. When we deployed a few days later to the tropics, many had taken their SW radios (no am or fm bands up there), including myself to keep in touch with the world. We were all very anxious to find out what was going on. Almost at any spare moment, we were asked by the lads "anything new on the wireless"? There was many who were concerned.

A strange sense of extra seriousness came over us all, this is unusual, as most take the schemes seriously anyways, as many of us had been to East Timor on D Day back in Sep 99, and other rotos after that. After ENDEX the TST RAEME element of the regiment had won the CO's Commendation for outstanding excellence of duty. Plus individual members got some too. Mine is framed but Nancy says it must hang in the garage with the other plaques (something about women from anywhere - no Army stuff in the house).

It should be truly noted that a famous Japanese Admiral was quoted after Pearl Harbour in 1941, "we have woken a sleeping giant", and again in 2001 the giant has been stirred, and this time, well armed and able to get the job done anywhere.

We are in for it   long and hard, and this is a different type of warfare, new to us all. Lets just all unite, stop our bickering and get the job done.


Regards,

Wes


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (11 Jun 2004)

I was at school, and I happened to have a portable TV with me ( I brought it to sell to a friend.) I turned it on and saw both planes hit live, I thought it was a bad movie or a joke or even clips from the previous attack, but unfortunately it wasn't. I was the first one to tell the school, and people were quite surprised. I immediately knew what was going on, I figured as much that the US hadn't been in gulf for some ten years, guess it was time to revisit, for whatever reason they had.

I personally don't like that flash, it seemed to propaganda for me. The message "We must never forget" seems to incite fear and a paranoid mind set that "You must never forget that you can be killed anytime anywhere! Be afraid!" The â Å“We must never forgetâ ? message, to me, implies that the US is still paralyzed at something that happened over three years ago, yes it was horrifically tragic and my heart goes out to all who died, however, I feel that people just need to move on and not be horrified day to day by color coded terror alerts.


----------



## rdschultz (11 Jun 2004)

Nobody watched live coverage of the first plane hitting the towers, because there wasn't such a thing.  

As for my story.  I had just woken up for school, and turned on the radio.  I had just started University for the year, and because Edmonton had hosted the World Track and Field Championships (and put up the athletes in my residence), cable companies were way behind in getting hookups done.  I heard about it on the radio, assuming like others that it was a small Cessn or something.  I left for school, and had no idea of the magnitude of the problem.

Some time later I learned the details, through friends, CNN's website (boy, was that a mess that day).   We didn't have a phone, internet or cable hooked up for quite some time after that, so getting details was hard as things happened was hard.  I had to rely on University computers and friends who were fortunate enough to have their cable hooked up.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (11 Jun 2004)

The thing i most remember from all of the events is calling my uncle. I lived in south jamaica queens for 2 years of my life and my uncle was a fire fighter for the FDNY. He got to the Twin towers later then the initial fire crews and thank heavens he made it safe... God bless all of the fire fighters and police and others who helped out that day.   You are all heros in my books


----------



## smoky (11 Jun 2004)

Have You Forgotten?
(Darryl Worley/Wynn Varble)

I hear people saying we don't need this war
I say there's some things worth fighting for
What about our freedom and this piece of ground
We didn't get to keep 'em by backing down
They say we don't realize the mess we're getting in
Before you start your preaching let me ask you this my friend

Have you forgotten how it felt that day?
To see your homeland under fire
And her people blown away
Have you forgotten when those towers fell?
We had neighbors still inside going thru a living hell
And you say we shouldn't worry 'bout bin Laden
Have you forgotten?

They took all the footage off my T.V.
Said it's too disturbing for you and me
It'll just breed anger that's what the experts say
If it was up to me I'd show it everyday
Some say this country's just out looking for a fight
After 9/11 man I'd have to say that's right

Have you forgotten how it felt that day?
To see your homeland under fire
And her people blown away
Have you forgotten when those towers fell?
We had neighbors still inside going thru a living hell
And you say we shouldn't worry 'bout bin Laden
Have you forgotten?

I've been there with the soldiers
Who've gone away to war
And you can bet that they remember
Just what they're fighting for

Have you forgotten how it felt that day?
To see your homeland under fire
And her people blown away
Have you forgotten when those towers fell?
We had neighbors still inside going thru a living hell
And you say we shouldn't worry 'bout bin Laden
Have you forgotten?

Have you forgotten all the people killed?
Some went down like heros in that Pennsylvania field
Have you forgotten about our Pentagon?
All the loved ones that we lost and those left to carry on
Don't you tell me not to worry about bin Laden
Have you forgotten?

Have you forgotten?
Have you forgotten?


----------



## Freight_Train (11 Jun 2004)

Thanks for posting the link Wes.
Greg


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Jun 2004)

No worries mate.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## muskrat89 (12 Jun 2004)

> I was the first one to tell the school, and people were quite surprised. I immediately knew what was going on, I figured as much that the US hadn't been in gulf for some ten years, guess it was time to revisit, for whatever reason they had.
> 
> The message "We must never forget" seems to incite fear and a paranoid mind set that "You must never forget that you can be killed anytime anywhere! Be afraid!" The â Å“We must never forgetâ ? message, to me, implies that the US is still paralyzed at something that happened over three years ago, yes it was horrifically tragic and my heart goes out to all who died, however, I feel that people just need to move on and not be horrified day to day by color coded terror alerts.



Pte Nomercy - Are you implying that the US Govt somehow orchestrated this, so they could "revisit" the Gulf?

I live in the US, and what you stated is hogwash. No one is paranoid. We are not paralyzed. We are not horrified by colour coded alerts. We simply think this was an event worth remembering, for many reasons.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jun 2004)

Muskrat,
How can you possibly argue with the only person in North America to see both planes hit LIVE. Shame on you. :
[sarcastic enough for ya?]
BRUCE


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (13 Jun 2004)

Lets get a few things straight

I did not IMPLY that the US government did some horrible conspiracy. I was just stating that there was not allot of major US military activity in the Middle East for some time, and that things were getting too peaceful, and that I knew that the result of the attacks would change that. If you misread by what I said, well then I just informed you what I meant by it. I mentioned nothing of an orchestrated attack; that was your interpretation.

Secondly, when I said I saw the two planes hit live, I should have specified. I saw the second plane, like everyone else did, hit. I also was one of the first people to hear about and see the attack on the Pentagon, this is what I meant by the second plane. Obviously I didn't see the first plane hit, no news cast did.

I would also disagree that people in the US are completely fine after these horrific attacks along with these additional alerts. I seem to remember the â Å“Anthrax Scareâ ? not to mention how the entire country had their homeland security on high alert with armed soldiers patrolling anything that could be a target. I went training to Fort Knox that year and I saw first hand the security measures at the airports not to mention the base itself. I also have relatives in the US and they noticed a change in the way of things since the attacks. 

Now I should mention, that before anyone starts sarcastically disemboweling my posts, that with all this going on I came to such a conclusion about the state of the US as a result of my opinion.

I too feel it is important to remember such things as 9/11. I voiced my opinion on the matter. If anyone was offended, I suggest you read my original post again, and see that I was not malicious or offensive in any way. I simply voiced my opinion on the way that I saw the matter. 

I feel that often it is very hard to say anything on this site without anyone pouncing on you stating that what you said was offensive or what have you. Last time I remembered this is a casual site that allows civilian people to talk to military personnel, and for soldiers to have relaxed conversations, I believe that is the purpose of forums, and having people just attack me this way over a misinterpretation with Army.ca Staff seems to make me question whether people can truly voice their opinion here freely and respectfully.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jun 2004)

I just read your original post again+ and it reads excactly like Muskrat described it.
DRIVEL


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (13 Jun 2004)

I guess then you agree with his interpretation, 

I already informed everyone here what I meant by my original post. I don't need to address it again. If you or anyone else wishes to continue to create an argument where there isn't one, then please private message me and we can discuss this ourselves without turning this forum into a 50 post argument, out of respect to other people on this site.


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Jun 2004)

Nomercy - Please practice what you preach. Read my posts. I asked for clarification regarding what you meant about the US revisiting the Gulf. Pertaining to that, I did not accuse you of anything.




> ...to me, implies that the US is still paralyzed at something that happened over three years ago, yes it was horrifically tragic and my heart goes out to all who died, however, I feel that people just need to move on and not be horrified day to day by color coded terror alerts.



Don't you say there that people are horrified? Would you say that, when you visited the US, people were horrified and paralyzed?


----------



## winchable (13 Jun 2004)

Alright Gents this thread originally started out as a "where were you when...?" sort of thing and I can already predict it's course into oblivion.
Doesn't matter who started it by saying what about what, we've had enough mud slingings on this board for the week.
So please...for everyones sake, both sides of this debate take it to Pm's and nip this in the ass before it starts.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jun 2004)

Good call, Che,
I was at work that day when I heard on the radio that a plane had hit the WTC. I went into the common room and turned on the TV. By the time the second plane hit there was myself,my partner and about 30 inmates in the room. Now any of you who have visited a jail know that its a noisy place but,just like time stood still, you could here a pin drop that day. I remember later slumping into my chair and telling my partner that we had just witnessed the start of WW111.
BRUCE


----------



## Smoothbore (13 Jun 2004)

You work in a prison facility?


----------



## condor888000 (13 Jun 2004)

I was at school. The teachers knew but they were told not to tell the students. I found out at 4 EST when I got home and turned the TV onto CBC.


----------



## Freight_Train (15 Jun 2004)

The clock radio had just woken my wife and I up and the announcer came on to say that a plane had flown into the WTC.  I mentioned to my wife, "I bet that Osama bastard had something to do with it", we spent the rest of the day watching events unfold.


----------



## elegantone (15 Jun 2004)

A very good motionless video, but perhaps showing other countries suffering not just the United States would of been a bit less selfish, providing USA has killed more innocent people in an hour then the entire Sept 11 attacks.. Not trying to be a party pooper just stating the obviously, no need to flame me either for this providing I wont ever be back here. You and I both know it's true


----------



## jswift872 (15 Jun 2004)

i came home from school, at lunch time.. my mom was sitting there all teary eyes, i thought she was watching a movie, so i walked over and said, good movie huh..and seen the first building on fire, and then the second one hit, i thought it was some frigged up movie still, i was like whats the name of this? my mom said, Joe, this isn't a movie, this is for real, thousands of people are getting killed as we speak, thats when it hit, i just felt all weird inside, like oh man, wtf is going on, so i ended up going back to school, and we just talked about that for the afternoon, i then ran home and kept it on ctv newsnet like all day, and some CNN. it was a sad sad day, that changed the world forever.

and BTW I'm not sure, but i watched this documentary of this firefighter on his first day, and they followed him with a camera, and im pretty sure that they heard this loud roar and turned the camera up to see what it was, and then it showed the first plane hit, don't quote me on it though, it might have been a dream because, as I'm sure, it etched many bad memories in alot of people.


----------



## jrhume (15 Jun 2004)

I was getting ready for work.  My wife called from the living room and said a plane had hit the WTC.  Like many others, I thought it was an accident.  Alas, we soon found out otherwise.  My granddaughter and I were in the living room watching TV when the second plane appeared and smashed into the other tower.  

My granddaughter's birthday is Sept 11.  She had a bad time with that.

McKibbon -- you are correct.  There is a single video, only a few frames long, showing the first plane hitting.  I don't recall the context and I've only seen it once or twice.


----------



## jswift872 (15 Jun 2004)

phew, so i wasn't dreaming? good, but, i feel bad for your granddaughter, what a b-day present.  :'( :-


----------



## rdschultz (15 Jun 2004)

Pte. McKibbon said:
			
		

> and BTW I'm not sure, but i watched this documentary of this firefighter on his first day, and they followed him with a camera, and im pretty sure that they heard this loud roar and turned the camera up to see what it was, and then it showed the first plane hit, don't quote me on it though, it might have been a dream because, as I'm sure, it etched many bad memories in alot of people.



Sounds right.  There was footage of the first plane hitting, it just wasn't broadcast live (obviously).


----------



## Infanteer (15 Jun 2004)

> A very good motionless video, but perhaps showing other countries suffering not just the United States would of been a bit less selfish, providing USA has killed more innocent people in an hour then the entire Sept 11 attacks.. Not trying to be a party pooper just stating the obviously, *no need to flame me either for this providing I wont ever be back here.* You and I both know it's true



Noted, hopefully you stick to your promises.  Buh-bye troll....


----------

